# ما هي افضل جامعة تدرس الهندسة الكيميائية



## محمود الفاتح (21 أغسطس 2006)

علي مستوي الوطن العربي ما هي افضل جامعات تدرس الهندسة الكيميائية 
حبذا لو في حد عنده تصنيف رسمي مش راي متحيز


----------



## Peace_Friendship (22 أغسطس 2006)

أخي محمود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،

قبل فترة ليست بالقصيرة رأيت تصنيف لكليات الهندسة قامت به احدى المؤسسات الامريكية لجامعات الوطن العربي:
جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن امتياز
جامعة الأردن جيدجدا
جامعة الاسكندرية جيد جدا (او جيد) لا أتذكر بالضبط 

رأيت هذه المعلومه من خلال محاضرة لمدير جامعة الملك فهد أمام الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز،،،

والله أعلم،،،،،،،


----------



## عبد العاطى (22 أغسطس 2006)

اريد مواضيع تربط بين تقنية المعلومات والهندسة الكيميائية


----------



## venturi (22 أغسطس 2006)

بكل صراحة
اني اشوف الجامعات العراقية هي اكثر
ومناهجنا ثابتة وشاملة ومعمقة
لأن كان عندنا اهتمام بالغ فيها سابقا بسبب حاجة النظام السابق لها في تطوير الانضمة الصاروخية لموجهة الحرب
وقد تعرضت جامعتي اكثر من مرة الى تفتيش من قبل فريق المنضمة الدولية ال يو ان


----------



## محمود الفاتح (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا للاخوة اللي ردو انا كنت عايز من الاخ venturi هل مستوي الجامعات والتعليم بصفة عامة اتأثر بالحرب ولا لسه بنفس المستوي وسلامي لاهل العراق


----------



## المهندس منير (23 أغسطس 2006)

افضل جامعه تدرس الهندسة الكيمياوية هي جامعة البصرة جامعة جيدة جدا وان واثق من كلامي للخوة العزاء


----------



## ahmed197822 (25 أغسطس 2006)

غريبة قوى والجامعات المصرية التى خرجت احمد زويل (جامعة الاسكندرية) يعنى لما ارى عالم مثلة اخترع وتوصل الى ما لم يتوصل الية الغربيين وحاصل على اعلى وسام علمى نوبل فى الكمياء وهو خريج جامعة الاسكندرية وغيرة كثير وفى الاخر جامعة الملك فهد من يدرس الكمياء فى جامعة الملك فهد اريد ان اعرف(حتى جميع مهندسى الكيمياء فى السعودية والكميائيين كلهم مصريين ومنهم انا )غريبة شويا جامعة الملك فهد ولا هى فلوس ومعامل اصلها معرض


----------



## over the top (27 أغسطس 2006)

هندسه البترول و التعدين بالسويس


----------



## Peace_Friendship (28 أغسطس 2006)

*حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك*

الأخ العزيز أحمد 197822

السلام عليك ورحمةالله وبركاته ،،،،

أحيي فيك صراحتك وحبك لووطنك ،، أنا اتفق أن الجامعات المصرية أخرجت لنا علماء انتشروا في جميع أنحاء المعمورة ،، ولا شك في ذلك 

أتمنى وأدعوا الله أن تكون جامعات مصر والعراق والسعودية والكويت وباكستان وسوريا وفلسطين و و وو و و كل بلاد المسلمين ، أن تكون جامعات منتجة وعلى مستوى راق من العلم وتنتج قادة وعلماء يعتزون بدينهم أولا وذو أخلاق عالية ومبدعون في تخصصاتهم ،،

بصراحة أنا لست مقتنعا بهذا الموضوع ، أعذرني أخ محمود ،، لكن أعجبتني اللفته الجميل من الأخ محمود الفاتح عندما قال " حبذا لو في حد عنده تصنيف رسمي مش راي متحيز " والله لو لا هذه الكلمة لما شاركت بهذا الموضوع وكانت عندي المعلومة السابقة فذكرتها والله أعلم ،، مع العلم قبل فترة قصيرة كانت هناك احصائية لافضل 500 جامعة في العالم ليس منهم اي جامعة عربية للأسف!! 

نجاح أحمد زويل هو نجاح للمسلمين والعرب جميعا ومنحته السعودية جائزة الملك فيصل العالمية قبل أن حصوله على جائزة نوبل بعشر سنيين تقديرا له،، وقد بعث فينا الأمل من جديد لأن نجاح أخواننا المصريين أو العراقيين أو الفلسطينيين هو نجاح لنا جميعا ،، فلنأخذ مبدأ حب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك ،،

وقبل الختام ،، حياك يا أخ أحمد في بلدك السعودية بين أهلك وأصحابك ،، فلنعمل جميعا لنجعل قائمة أفضل 500 جامعة تحتوي على عدد كبير من جامعاتنا العربية والاسلامية ،،


----------

